# Itchy head but it's not lice or dandruff



## juls91285 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm not really sure what happened but out of no where the sides of my head started itching. I've looked at every possibility I can think of it's not lice it's not dandruff there are no signs of any rash or anything on my head and it's only on the sides of my scalp. I searched the internet high and low and found only one other story that was exactly like mine and a derm replied to the post telling the person it was probably the shampoo she was using and to use mild shampoo like a baby shampoo. Well I switched to johnson and johnson's baby shampoo and it has really helped I just think it's wierd that I have never had this reaction in my twenty years of living but I like baby shampoo and actually switched to baby lotion and body wash as well. I guess I'm just curious if this has happened to anyone else.


----------



## Min (Feb 20, 2006)

Could just be dry skin you wouldn't necessarily see dandruff from it. I have sensitive skin &amp; it doesn't take much to set it off. Ive been known to use a product for some time then out of no where it irritates my skin. I guess our skin changes a little everyday with age.


----------



## ClassicGirl (Feb 20, 2006)

Definitely could be just sensitive skin or a mild allergy. I'm really sensitive and there's been a few hair products that I just couldn't use because they made my scalp itch so bad. I'm glad you found something that works. :icon_chee


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 20, 2006)

the same thing has happened to me, my mom, and my sis (we live together, so we use the same water) and we switched to baby shampoo, too, and now the problem's gone!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah - allergies or irritations can show up out of nowhere... especially if you are using a new shampoo, conditioner, etc. Glad to see that the switch helped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 20, 2006)

I am glad you found something that works for you. I know that cold weather really takes a toll on my hair/scalp...


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Feb 23, 2006)

thats weird because I too have had an itchy head for quite sometime... I guess I should try switching to baby shampoo until it persists.:icon_conf


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 23, 2006)

Sometimes in winter weather your scalp can become really dry... I'm not sure where you all live, and what the temps. are... but maybe a deep conditioning mask of olive oil will help sooth. :icon_wink


----------

